# When that "DAY" comes we all fear



## Goat-zki (Feb 12, 2017)

This was all my fault . It started last year when I did not repair my fencing and one of my does got in with the buck in october. Most might at first say " so what" . Well she had kidded that summer in August on the 28th. 2 awesome girls she gave me then. On March 25th she had twins again. 7 months apart
The out come of " my stupidity" and , or me being lazy , is that she passed on today. She gave birth to twins again but complications with the birthing, milk fever , and her lack of weight, I lost her and her doeling. 
I guess the only reason I posted this is so that others do not repeat my mistakes. 
Fix your fences, check them daily, and never assume that everything is alright . 
I pray this might be helpful . My loss might be your gain.
FENCING, FENCING!!


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Sharon Kaberline (Apr 9, 2018)

Goat-zki said:


> This was all my fault . It started last year when I did not repair my fencing and one of my does got in with the buck in october. Most might at first say " so what" . Well she had kidded that summer in August on the 28th. 2 awesome girls she gave me then. On March 25th she had twins again. 7 months apart
> The out come of " my stupidity" and , or me being lazy , is that she passed on today. She gave birth to twins again but complications with the birthing, milk fever , and her lack of weight, I lost her and her doeling.
> I guess the only reason I posted this is so that others do not repeat my mistakes.
> Fix your fences, check them daily, and never assume that everything is alright .
> ...


----------

